# is it okay to put syringe in antibiotic?



## Rextos (Nov 13, 2020)

it is infuriating when health care workers make mistakes! Apparently the antibiotic i been giving my bird the past 2 weeks is supposed to have a cap that you stick the syringe in, the vet tech just gave it to me with a lid and i was putting the syringe inside the the antibiotic!!! did it contaminate my whole antibiotic? now my course is finished for my bird!!

im worried now hes not going to get better and he will die cos he still seems to be drinking more water than usual and having more urine in his droppings. 

Though i been cleaning the syringe after each use.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

As long as you have been cleaning the syringe all should be fine.


----------

